# Suggestions for posing routine music Please



## Rissole (Jun 8, 2003)

I been bustin my brain to find some kickass music to pose to come Sept.

I've cut up some POD tracks and Lincon park somewhere i belong and i'm still not 100% sold on any of them.

Any suggestions would be great, No ballads, and im not posin to "Hard knock life". I want something heavy 

Thanks guys


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

my suggestions are:
no superman theme
no hard rock crap
no rocky theme

pick something you like and that suits your best poses


----------



## Rissole (Jun 8, 2003)

Well now i gotta start allll over, i was really leaning toward the superman theme, and eye of the tiger was my backup 

Pffft...  give me some credit girl


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

how original ris 
i dont know about your fed. but in ours the routines dont even get marked....have fun with it and show your sense of humor.
the judges will love it....i think you need to go with the simpsons theme song..


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2003)

You have to choose music that inspires YOU, that is the key to picking a good posing song.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 8, 2003)

Disturbed = The Game
Fear Factory = Edge Crusher
Pantera = Walk
Metallica = Hit the Lights or Battery
Maralyn Manson = This is the New Shit
anything by Demon Hunter
Stone Sour = Get Inside

gotta think more, but it's a good start. The new manson i think would be really cool that's on both the Matrix Reloaded sountrack and his new cd


----------



## Rissole (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> how original ris
> i dont know about your fed. but in ours the routines dont even get marked....have fun with it and show your sense of humor.
> the judges will love it....i think you need to go with the simpsons theme song..



My trainer and his wife (MissOz) judge sometimes, he said in the last comp he judged he had a guy in first place and then put him down to 4th cause his routine sucked. So it does count.
Like Prince said though i need the music thats gonna inspire me to pose well. Da 'ambiance'

Thank you Dvlmn. I'll down load those and have a listen.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 8, 2003)

Hit the lights = a bit fast
Battery = fast too


----------



## firestorm (Jun 8, 2003)

Wagner (pronounced Vogner) Ride of the Valkyries.  for example is powerful music and goes well with a powerful explosive routine.
If you find your more of a lean sleek look, I'd go with a more artsy fartsy routine with a flowing music.  Rent or buy pumping Iron and watch the best poser ever to grace a stage Ed Corney pose. His routine would look fucking stupid to an AC/DC tune or even my Wagner pick above. Yet to a song that flows such as "Take my Breath away" from Berlin (see movie TopGun for song) it would give you goose bumps to watch.  Arnold would have fared very well to Valkyries. 
You need to pick a song that goes with your body type and posing routine and skill.  
I for example tried to emulate that of Ed Corney and I did in fact use the song from BERLIN and it worked beautifully for me.  
I leave you with one last thought.   bodybuilding is showing the human physic as a work of art and deserves artful music to show it off not some shit head banging music.  This is my opinion.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

I know I'm following my own post but you asked a question about my absolute favorite aspect of competition. The posing routine.  I enjoyed training others and preparing their routines better then competing myself.  I worked with Rich Gaspari here at Golds gym in Princeton on his posing routine for the Mr. Olympia (he was also my training partner).  As I told him and countless others,  your poses need to flow into one another and your music also needs to be flewant. You want music that is not too fast so it gives you time to hold a each pose before the tune leads you to your next movement.  You want to pick a song that has changes in tempo and small exposive sections so you can hit more explosive movements and periods of lower keyed sound for the basic poses.  Movements from one pose to the next should appear to be an extension of the previous pose. Meaning not going from a most muscular to a front double bi. Doing so your moving your hands from one direction all the way to the opposite. It's hard to explain here without demonstrating. Any questions feel free to PM me or ask here. I'll look in tomorrow.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

Try not to take foot steps during a pose but to pivot on the balls of your feet. When you take a step your leg stops flexing during the lift and the next foot placement.  Pivoting allows you to keep the consistent flex. It also looks much sharper like a statue coming to life. If you have to move your foot, slide it smoothly to your next foot position. Avoid bouncy and choppy movements.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

Yeah i wasnt thinkin of takin too many steps, it's my first routine eva so its gonna be very basic i think


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

Facial expressions should be dictated by the music you choose.  If you pick an up beat music you should be smiling and looking like your having fun.  If you pick my favorite type, a more classical or soft sound music you should look stowic and without smiles to the crowd. You don't even look at the crowd. You become a dramatic actor up there pure and simple.  I still consider this style to be a sure winner.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yeah i wasnt thinkin of takin too many steps, it's my first routine eva so its gonna be very basic i think



My suggestion is seriously to rent videos such as Pumping Iron and watch Ed Corney or see if there is anything out there featuring Frank Zane.  They were 2 of the best in the business. Ed still number 1 though in my book.  I've watched countless routines of his and they are pure artwork.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

Wish I could work with you Ris it would a blast for me.


----------



## kuso (Jun 9, 2003)

Get on Kazaa and download a song called MUSIC from a band called Rize....it rocks!!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

Mate i need all the help i can get at the moment 
It would be great!! My trainer is world Natural champ, but its hard to get him with some time... he's a PT so he's always with a client (im not a client, we're mates)
I think i'd do ok on stage, i've been in a few plays and am a bit of an actor... go figure.... :d
Fuck another beer would be good


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey K!! 
Almost finished that Wagner song... :waiting: 56k is sllooowwww


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey thats like star wars... I think i would get a few laughs outta that 
No offense FS


----------



## kuso (Jun 9, 2003)

From the CD, ROOKEY if that helps


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Get on Kazaa and download a song called MUSIC from a band called Rize....it rocks!!


Whats the site for kazza K??
I cant get it on winmx


----------



## kuso (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hey K!!
> Almost finished that Wagner song... :waiting: 56k is sllooowwww



Hey man....I feel your pain 

I`m not sure, Music ( the song ) may be a little too fast but worth a listen.

BTW......Pride was cool man


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

Sorry downloading now


----------



## kuso (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Whats the site for kazza K??
> I cant get it on winmx



Shit....you need Kazaa lite not just Kazaa and most people charge for it now.....I`ll find a free place and pm you with it....or next time you and I are on AIM I`ll send it to ya!!

Gotta go to work now buddy...later


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

Yeah sure you feel my pain... NOT!!
If its ok i can slow it down abit..
Just disconnected


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Shit....you need Kazaa lite not just Kazaa and most people charge for it now.....I`ll find a free place and pm you with it....or next time you and I are on AIM I`ll send it to ya!!
> 
> Gotta go to work now buddy...later


No worries. See ya


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

Ris I'm sorry bro I wish you didn't take the Wagnor song to heart. That was just an example of powerful music.   Download the other song I mentioned  from Berlin  you take my breath away.   That is a good song to pose too.  I'm not saying to use it but get an idea of what i'm saying.  play the music and picture yourself doing poses to it.


----------



## kuso (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> No worries. See ya




Back for 2 seconds before I leave........

If you cannot download now, try a little later at night....its a Japanese group so if ya wait til the japanese get home from work and fire up you should have no probs 

L8tr mate


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks FS 
I'll try dat for a download, And i know what your sayin...


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Back for 2 seconds before I leave........
> 
> If you cannot download now, try a little later at night....its a Japanese group so if ya wait til the japanese get home from work and fire up you should have no probs
> ...


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Thanks FS
> I'll try dat for a download, And i know what your sayin...


Great my man!!! good luck to you my friend.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

Sorry K i just found that really funny for some reason...


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 9, 2003)

Whatever you do, don't pick some sorry ass rippin' hard rock song.  99.999999999999% of the people that pick really hard songs SUCK at their routine.  As soon as the song really gets cranking all they do is jump to the edge of the stage and start doing nothing but a bunch of most muscular crap...nothing flows.  Just a bunch of jerking and convusing.  Corney, Paris, Dickerson, Mhakawy(sp), Lebrada were masters at posing.  As a newbie keep it simple like FS suggested.  Pivot like you are on a pedestol that is rotating...stay fluid.  You can pick a song that inspires you without it sounding like a bunch of cats with rubber bands tied around their balls.  Some songs you REALLY have to "listen" to to be inspired. 

DAMN,  I get sick to my stomach just remembering those hard songs with shitty routines.  You are being judged on your body, not how many veins can stick out of your neck during any one given song. lol  Good luck man.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Great my man!!! good luck to you my friend.


The best of luck comes from hard work mate...
Thanks to you FS *slaps on back* Dont worry it's a thing i do...


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Whatever you do, don't pick some sorry ass rippin' hard rock song.  99.999999999999% of the people that pick really hard songs SUCK at their routine.  As soon as the song really gets cranking all they do is jump to the edge of the stage and start doing nothing but a bunch of most muscular crap...nothing flows.  Just a bunch of jerking and convusing.  Corney, Paris, Dickerson, Mhakawy(sp), Lebrada were masters at posing.  As a newbie keep it simple like FS suggested.  Pivot like you are on a pedestol that is rotating...stay fluid.  You can pick a song that inspires you without it sounding like a bunch of cats with rubber bands tied around their balls.  Some songs you REALLY have to "listen" to to be inspired.
> 
> DAMN,  I get sick to my stomach just remembering those hard songs with shitty routines.  You are being judged on your body, not how many veins can stick out of your neck during any one given song. lol  Good luck man.


Thanks BO, I really like POD, Boom, but its just abit fast i might be able to slow it down abit. Set it off by POD is lookin pretty good at the moment.
Most mucular will only be a start or finish pose.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 9, 2003)

Cool.  Best of luck man.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey Bustin!!!!  Damn man,, long time no see!!!  Great to see you back my friend!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 9, 2003)

Good to see you to FS.  What's the good word?


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Get on Kazaa and download a song called MUSIC from a band called Rize....it rocks!!


That is kick ass!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Good to see you to FS.  What's the good word?


Same here big man. All is good here. How about with you ?


----------



## kuso (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> That is kick ass!!



Its a cool song isn`t it!!  I like the empo change in it too!

A pitty the rest of the CD sux ass though


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 9, 2003)

Try the song...COME WITH ME...it's gr8 for posing!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

Come with me?  who recorded it and when.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2003)

I still think that you have to pick a song that you like, not one that others say is good for posing.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I still think that you have to pick a song that you like, not one that others say is good for posing.


Its good to have some suggestions though mate, there's alot of songs i like but i wouldnt pose to them.
Fancy posing to Jameriquoi


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2003)

Have you ever been to a competition? If so, then I am sure you have a good idea of the "type" of song that is "appropriate". Not that there really is an appropriate type of music, cause there is not. I have seen competitors pose to a very wide range of music. even classical!

My point is, if you are into the song, and it shows, the audience will be into it. If you pick a "great" posing song (whatever that means) but you're not REALLy into it, the audience will know this too. 

I have seen great competitors pose to what one might call "inappropriate" posing music, but because they were so into the song, and in great condition, etc., they were great and the audience loved them. On the contrary I have seen competitors that spent more time worrying about a great posing song, they really were not into the song, and they lacked overall condition, and even though it was a great "hit" song, they sucked ass!

Not sure if I can explain it better than that.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I still think that you have to pick a song that you like, not one that others say is good for posing.


Absolutely true which is why peeps are giving him songs to listen too.  One of us may give him a song that he will love.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

Yeah Prince i been to a few comp's and have heard people laughing at the dude on stage cause he picked crap music but he thought it was great. As long as he thought it was ok IS the point yes!! You are much better to be 'in it' yourself.
I totally agree with what you say but what FS said hit it on the head *slob*. I'm lookingfor something abit different that i may like, but i gotta be able to pose to it, i feel that too fast a song sucks cause you should hold your pose for a bit to let the judges see what you got, if its too slow then we all go to sleep


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

*slob" back at you my man Riss.  In regards to 





> "....crap music but he thought it was great. As long as he thought it was ok IS the point yes!!   I'd say not really cause if the music sucks and the posing that goes with it can't flow correctly with it, it won't please the crowd and the crowd wont go nuts during and after your done.  You need to pick music that goes with a routine and will also get a rise out of the judges and crowd.    Take Mike Mazzarazzo (I don't know how to spell his name) for example, he gets on stage and blows the people away.  He is a crowd favorite for that reason.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

Here is another kewel example of what YOUR saying.  An 80's bodybuilder by the name Bob Paris had an awesome build but not big enough to beat any major competitors.  Critics of his said he would do much better in judging if he put on more muscle size.  He refused to do so because his goal was too have the artistic look like one of those Italian statues and he would rather loose then to comprimise what he felf a bodybuilder should look like.  He never complained about loosing either.   he competed for himself and no one else.    Picking a song that just YOU like for whatever reason (such as your girlfriend and your song and you picked it for her) is GREAT as long as your picking it with that in mind knowing you may not win because of it.  It's all about your goals and what you want to convey to the crowd.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

Oh Shawn Ray is another one that refuses to just pile on muscle because that is what the crowd wants to see.  He just complains alot because he wants the judges to vote with his view of what a bodybuilder should look like.  (I personnally agree with him.  I prefer his look to that of a Yates look).


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

Agreed  
I really did touch on something your passionate about eh??


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)

hahaha  yeaaa you did, great thread!!!Good job and thanks.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

No worries mate  *slob*


----------



## firestorm (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> I have seen great competitors pose to what one might call "inappropriate" posing music, but because they were so into the song, and in great condition, etc., they were great and the audience loved them. On the contrary I have seen competitors that spent more time worrying about a great posing song, they really were not into the song, and they lacked overall condition, and even though it was a great "hit" song, they sucked ass!
> 
> Not sure if I can explain it better than that.



I'd say this statement hit the nail on the head.  The last sentence is exactly what I was refering to.  Too many competitors try to woo a crowd with a killer song and sub par conditioning...and look like an idiot in the process.  Stick with what you like, but "deserve" to be on that stage.  BTW, start your posing and routine ASAP.  It is a great form of physically and mentally prepping for a contest.  When you hear a great song, picture in your minds eye, yourself posing your arse off to it.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 10, 2003)

Come With Me by Puff Daddy or P. Diddy ... whatever the hell he calls himself these days 

Despite my thoughts of him the tune rocks...VERY motivating/inspiring...gr8 beats, and a definate crowd pleaser.  I'm using it for my next show.

Another suggestion is "Hate Me now (Prizefighter)" by DMX, Tupac, and NAS if you can get an edited version.

I also like Evaescence's "Bring Me To Life"


----------



## Rissole (Jun 10, 2003)

Yeah come with me is cool, old but cool  Mmmm hate me now was good but yeah a bit sweary (if thats a word)

Have you heard Saliva, Always and click click boom are good.

I'm really startin to like Kusos song, theres a bass slide in it and i can see myself pretending the slap, slide.... my arm ends up out stretched.... then Boom bicep flex, boom front double


----------



## kuso (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 
> 
> I'm really startin to like Kusos song, theres a bass slide in it and i can see myself pretending the slap, slide.... my arm ends up out stretched.... then Boom bicep flex, boom front double


----------



## Robboe (Jun 10, 2003)

"Quarantined" by At the Drive-in is awesome.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

> Have you heard Saliva, Always and click click boom are good


----------



## Rissole (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey Jodi i just down loaded superstar too thats pretty awesome!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh bro,, whatever you do, don't pose to show tunes such as (I'm so pretty, oh so pretty /From West Side Story) , although the homosexuals in the crowd love it and go crazy, it won't get you enough votes from the judges.


----------

